# Coparenting apps to prevent rage/volatility



## Alexa7781 (6 mo ago)

Hello, I am planning to move out and want to only have communication via monitored app with access to mediators as my husband has rage issues and also tries to change agreed arrangements 

Has anyone used an app that is helpful or used this app please? Does anyone know if it works well in UK?Features - Mediation & Coaching | coParenter

Thank you so much!
Alexa


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Alexa7781 said:


> Hello, I am planning to move out and want to only have communication via monitored app with access to mediators as my husband has rage issues and also tries to change agreed arrangements
> 
> Has anyone used an app that is helpful or used this app please? Does anyone know if it works well in UK?Features - Mediation & Coaching | coParenter
> 
> ...


I have used coParenter and Talking Parents in the past. They both work well but I'm not sure how they work in the UK. 

Talking Parents is the better choice if there are communication issues (saying a message wasn't seen, etc) or safety issues (calls are recorded, phone number isn't shared, etc). 

Otherwise, go with coParenter. 

He may not want to use it or pay for it though, so you may have to put it in your court order.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

OurFamilyWizard.com

I think a friend used it, or was going to use it. Not sure how it turned out, but they definitely needed something like that.


----------

